# Smokercraft 16' find



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

So I picked up this boat today, blown motor. I already have motor sold. Gonna put a 85hp evinrude I have sitting around on it. I'm just gonna resell it, and don't want to get crazy with layout changes. I junked the jump seats already. What would work best for layout for central Ohio fishing?


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Two pedal stool seats n a good.fiah finder 40 rod holders bam your inland laking fishing is perfect


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice looking project boat, it should be a good boat when finished. For me I like being able to change seating location positions to match what fishing style I'm using. Two bases up front would be good for casting or pushing with a partner. A Two bases at the back for long lining. A base installed side by side for the driver and passenger. I'm thinking six bases.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

New transom soon


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I just couldn't pass on it for $200. I knew it needed a transom and motor. It'll be a great starter boat for someone.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with to basses in the back, perhaps even a casting deck back there to put the bases on. Adding the raised deck also add the potential for a live well between the seats too.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> I just couldn't pass on it for $200. I knew it needed a transom and motor. It'll be a great starter boat for someone.


I don't blame you. Couldnt pass that one up either for the that kind of $.
I like the idea of a bow casting deck. Being a 16'er, Think I'd leave the back the way it is just adding a driver and passenger base and another one centered behind those two.

When ya get done with the mods., don't forget to paint the house register floor drain to match the carpet. Hey...since you already have a register, install some ductwork and A/C...and furnace for the winter. 
Sorry...couldn't resist...


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I don't blame you. Couldnt pass that one up either for the that kind of $.
> I like the idea of a bow casting deck. Think I'd leave the back the way it is just adding a driver and passenger base and another one centered behind those two.
> 
> When ya get done with the mods., don't forget to paint the house register floor drain to match the carpet. Hey...since you already have a register, install some ductwork and A/C...and furnace for the winter.
> Sorry...couldn't resist...


 Lol, that's the 1st thing my buddy said, where's the furnace at?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Tell him your gonna pick her up on the way !!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

New transom about ready


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> New transom about ready


Looking good!
If you're not careful you will fix that good ole boat up so well you'll want to keep it.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Looking good!
> If you're not careful you will fix that good ole boat up so well you'll want to keep it.


Lol, I just treat all my projects as if I was keeping it. The Mrs would freak out if I kept 3 boats. It's gonna be a great little boat for someone.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice work. Where's the fabricated kicker bracket?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

ShaneMC said:


> Nice work. Where's the fabricated kicker bracket?


That will be a special order item, lol


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I spent a couple hours cleaning out the smokercraft today. Transom is done, and floor is original but rock solid. I'm thinking of making it a single console similar to a bass boat layout. It really opens up the space. Again, my object is to make this an inland lake boat. What do you guys think?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I think you are doing a bang-up job here. Looks great!
Being a 16'er, was going to suggest a single console myself.
Like that idea.
Can also visualize cutting the floor starting at the furnace register opening and coming back for a nice custom rod locker. And a small bow casting deck just ahead of the rod locker with trolling mtr battery and storage underneath.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I think you are doing a bang-up job here. Looks great!
> Being a 16'er, was going to suggest a single console myself.
> Like that idea.
> Can also visualize cutting the floor starting at the furnace register opening and coming back for a nice custom rod locker. And a small bow casting deck just ahead of the rod locker with trolling mtr battery and storage underneath.


I was thinking about setting it up for a bow mount trolling motor, with battery storage box, possibly a live well, and rod locker, but my intention was to sell it, but I get wrapped up in projects then don't want to sell, or spend more money on them than I can get back. I really enjoy bringing new life back to these older boats.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> I was thinking about setting it up for a bow mount trolling motor, with battery storage box, possibly a live well, and rod locker, but my intention was to sell it, but I get wrapped up in projects then don't want to sell, or spend more money on them than I can get back. I really enjoy bringing new life back to these older boats.


I can tell ya that watching you do this has gotten me fired up.
If I ever get a shot at a 17-18'er for a reman. at a reasonable price, I think I'll jump on it.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I can tell ya that watching you do this has gotten me fired up.
> If I ever get a shot at a 17-18'er for a reman. at a reasonable price, I think I'll jump on it.


I have my 18' starcraft supersport, but I have a list of buddies that want it if I ever sell it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> I have my 18' starcraft supersport, but I have a list of buddies that want it if I ever sell it.


That is something like I would like to find reasonable for a project like you are currently doing. Only mine would most likely be my last boat I'd have and would not be doing it for resale. 
I really like what you have done with this 16'er. The transom looks excellent.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Ole smokey, is gonna have a new life in Akron. Masterbaiter66 drove down to check it out today, talked about how he would like it set up, and left a deposit on it, for a spring delivery. Looking forward to bringing new life to a good solid old boat.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

My Demeyes said:


> Ole smokey, is gonna have a new life in Akron. Masterbaiter66 drove down to check it out today, talked about how he would like it set up, and left a deposit on it, for a spring delivery. Looking forward to bringing new life to a good solid old boat.


Yep, the 70s gold is what sold the boat.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Yep, the 70s gold is what sold the boat.


Glad you jumped on her MB66
With the quality work that it looks like Demeyes is putting into her, I'd say your gonna have a fine ride that will last you a long time.
FWIW, had that been a 17-18'er, I may have beat you to it.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Glad you jumped on her MB66
> With the quality work that it looks like Demeyes is putting into her, I'd say your gonna have a fine ride that will last you a long time.
> FWIW, had that been a 17-18'er, I may have beat you to it.


Yes, I have complete trust that it will better than factory made. Now I just have to learn how to catch fish


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd like to know the cost associated with having someone else renovate it. I have the same boat


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

ShaneMC said:


> I'd like to know the cost associated with having someone else renovate it. I have the same boat


Lots of variables, depending on condition of the boat and what needs done.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

A few build pics. It'll be done soon.












































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

New vs. Old dash panel
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking good. MB66 is gonna be one happy guy.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

ya13ya03 said:


> Looking good. MB66 is gonna be one happy guy.


Hopefully, I have been swamped with work, and not able to devote the time I needed to get it ready for him by spring. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking excellent MD.
Having restored a few vehicles(mostly motorcycles), I know I'm not telling you anything you don't know when saying it often takes a bit more time than expected...been there...done that.
One thing for sure, M66 will have a real handcrafted gem when you are done.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Looks great - I opened this thread today and didn't look at the dates, got to the pic of the transom and was ready to make a deal with ya to turn it into a center console, and then saw it was spoken for. Nice work!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks fastwater, I am happy I rescued it from the scrap yard. I would have been content on keeping it, but how many boats does a guy need? I have the sylvan offshore project waiting for me next, and I'm keeping that one.


fastwater said:


> Looking excellent MD.
> Having restored a few vehicles(mostly motorcycles), I know I'm not telling you anything you don't know when saying it often takes a bit more time than expected...been there...done that.
> One thing for sure, M66 will have a real handcrafted gem when you are done.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey, that there is a damn nice boat....


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a good looking project that's starting to really take shape. That should be a really versatile boat when you get it completed. The 85 is a nice size powerplant for that size boat.....good power & not hard on fuel. What product did you choose for coating the floor ? I currently have a 17' jon boat project that's waiting for some attention. I've read several of the recent opinions on floor coating & was considering tinted truck bed liner (Duplicolor) primarily for the durability aspect. My customer's boats have been the priority all spring.....it's well past time for some progress on my equipment. Mike


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

firemanmike2127 said:


> That's a good looking project that's starting to really take shape. That should be a really versatile boat when you get it completed. The 85 is a nice size powerplant for that size boat.....good power & not hard on fuel. What product did you choose for coating the floor ? I currently have a 17' jon boat project that's waiting for some attention. I've read several of the recent opinions on floor coating & was considering tinted truck bed liner (Duplicolor) primarily for the durability aspect. My customer's boats have been the priority all spring.....it's well past time for some progress on my equipment. Mike


I used the Raptor bedliner system, the 6 liter tintable kit.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

My buddy used a product called deckover recently with heavy texture. It’s used for refinishing decks and concrete. It came out awesome. Figured I’d share the info


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

She’s a beaut


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

She's ready to hit the water.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sweet !! Nice work....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> My buddy used a product called deckover recently with heavy texture. It’s used for refinishing decks and concrete. It came out awesome. Figured I’d share the info


Deckover or deck restore will eventually bubble...give it time.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Holy crap


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

You ready to fish out of it?


Masterbaiter66 said:


> Holy crap


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Deckover or deck restore will eventually bubble...give it time.


Guaranteed to happen.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Guaranteed to happen.


I used raptor bedliner spray on this, over 4 coats of epoxy. I think it'll last a good while. It's not the Deck over stuff from the home improvement stores. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My Demeyes said:


> I used raptor bedliner spray on this, over 4 coats of epoxy. I think it'll last a good while. It's not the Deck over stuff from the home improvement stores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Should last forever. Have you had a chance to take out you finished product?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Not yet, registration is expired. When Masterbaiter66 picks it up, we're going to do all the paperwork and take not out on alum creek. I can't wait to see what she'll do.


Shortdrift said:


> Should last forever. Have you had a chance to take out you finished product?


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I used raptor bedliner spray on this, over 4 coats of epoxy. I think it'll last a good while. It's not the Deck over stuff from the home improvement stores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You did it right...I was just quoting the person who said they knew someone who used deck over...DONT USE THAT STUFF, EVER!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Clean, un-cluttered, with all the necessity's and great workmanship...Just doesn't get any better than that. 
Great job MD!
And I know I, like many here, can't wait for some on water pics and a report of how she performed.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That came out awesome.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

ya13ya03 said:


> That came out awesome.


Thanks for all of the compliments, I did this project for the enjoyment of rejuvenating an old boat. I'm happy it's going to see many more years of use. If masterbaiter66 had not forced a down payment on me, I probably would have just kept it for myself.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a 1968 starcraft super sport 16' that has the inside completely restored. So I can really appreciate this. My 60 year old boat is great. Doesn't leak a drop and runs like a top.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Well she's off to her new home in Akron. MB66 picked her up Wednesday. We took her out on alum creek for a little spin before he carted her home. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

You 00 p

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Po PlPl PlPlPl p PlPl Pl p

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> Well she's off to her new home in Akron. MB66 picked her up Wednesday. We took her out on alum creek for a little spin before he carted her home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





My Demeyes said:


> Po PlPl PlPlPl p PlPl Pl p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





Masterbaiter66 said:


> Holy crap





Shad Rap said:


> Deckover or deck restore will eventually bubble...give it time.


You have any 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

My Demeyes said:


> Well she's off to her new home in Akron. MB66 picked her up Wednesday. We took her out on alum creek for a little spin before he carted her home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


36mph


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> 36mph


She'll break 40 with a prop change, I'm confident in that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> She'll break 40 with a prop change, I'm confident in that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Go stainless


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wowser hang on to that steering wheel lol


----------

